# Profibus Amprolyzer



## maggi.kochstudio (15 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

da ich immer mal wieder mit Problemen im Profibusnetz zu kämpfen habe, habe ich mich mal bei Siemens auf der Supportseite herumgeschlagen. Folgendes Softwaretool wird von einem Systempartner angeboten: Amprolyzer Testdownload ohne Onlinefunktionalität unter http://www.samhammer.de/amprolyzer 
Unter der Beitrags ID 18818699 findet man weitere Infos auf der Supportseite von Siemens.
Hat von Euch schonmal jemand das Tool "live" an einer Anlage getestet? Wenn ja, lohnt sich der Erwerb?
Danke im Voraus
Markus


----------



## centipede (15 Juli 2005)

Hi,

wenn du schon ein PG oder eine unterstützte CP besitzt lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle.
Aber um  es gleich vorweg zu nehmen ohne detaillierte Kenntnisse über den Telegrammaufbau und der Telegrammabfolge hast du wenig Nutzen von dem Tool.
Ich arbeite damit seit ca. 3 Jahren intensiv.
Ich habe auch noch den Analyzer von Trebing und Himstett in der Version 2.x (ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell); ist aber nicht so verlässlich und es mangelt an Übersichtlichkeit.

Ein Manko hat der Amprolyzer : man kann damit keine Langzeitaufzeichnungen auf Festplatte machen, dh. man muss sich immer mit geschickt gewählten Triggern behelfen.
Außerdem ist er rein auf PB DP ausgelegt und kann keine FMS Telegramme entschlüsseln. Hier ist Handarbeit angesagt.

Fazit: für den Preis von glaub ich 250 EUR gibt es nichts zu überlegen wenn man mal die Preise der anderen Tools vergleicht.

Aber um es nochmals zu sagen man muss sich mit der Thematik befassen um es wirklich sinnvoll einzusetzen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

*Profibus Anayzer*

hallo Zusammen,

ich finde den Profitrace des Profibus Competence Center Holland seht gut im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Er bittet die Gerätespezifische Diagnose in klartext an nach eilesen der GeräteGSD ; einfach in der Bedienung und kann Telegramme über einen PA Adapter direkt auf PA Seite lesen und darstellen.Eine grosse Hilfe ist die Möglichkeit Filter oder Suchfunktionen selbst zu definieren und aufzuzeichenen. Selbst eine Triggerfunktion zu einem Oszi ist möglich.

Gruss
Josefo

http://www.profibuscenter.com/




http://www.profibuscenter.com/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

der neue PB-T3 (Hersteller: Gemac) bietet eine Vielzahl von 
Möglichkeiten zur Analyse von Profibus-Netzen:

http://www.deltalogic.de/test_ana/pb_tools/pb_tester_t3.htm

Wir haben uns verschieden Systeme angeschaut und 
sehen hier das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ist mit 
2.800,- EUR nicht billig aber sein Geld durchaus wert.

Wenn eine Anlage eine halben Tag steht weil jemand von 
Hand rumfummelt ist das wahrscheinlich teurer.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

